# Anyone up for some Settlers of Catan?



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

*Anyone up for some board games?*

I just found a neat little site! Basically it looks like it combines board games with text/video chat. It seems pretty legit, and it took me about eight seconds to sign up. Here's the link to the signup page: http://gameroom.io/p3?utm_source=reddit&utm_medium=cpm&utm_campaign=wheatfor_blue_19aug11

So would anyone be interested in getting together for some board games sometime (possibly this weekend)? All they have at the moment is Settlers of Catan, but that's not really a problem seeing as how that game is super fun. I can easily fill you in on the rules, so there's no need to worry if you haven't played before either. Let me know if you guys are interested and we'll get something set up.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll take a look when I get home, I'll probably be interested. Might get busy repairing and building computers tomorrow though. Never heard of this before though.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot to explain what sort of game Settlers of Catan is! It's a bit like Monopoly, except it's got more hexagons and isn't soul-crushingly boring. Sheep also play a prominent role.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Sheep also play a prominent role.


**** yeah, I'm sold!


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> soul-crushingly boring


:cry not true...


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a pretty fun game. Having played it extensively in real life and on the Xbox, I have to say it's way more fun in real life. Swindling your fellow players into trading clay bricks for ore requires puppy dog eyes that just don't translate well into video game form.

But, playing it online would be the next best thing, I suppose, especially considering how hard it is to wrangle up people to play a board game in real life.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd play only if there's a top hat implemented in some way.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ooh, I love Settlers! Haven't played in a while, but I might be up for this. Not sure how I feel about the video chatting part, though. I hope that's optional. :hide

And yeah, it's like Monopoly (or Risk), but better, in that the board is different every time you play, and the endgame isn't so tediously drawn out. In Monopoly or Risk it becomes pretty clear after a while who's going to win, but it still takes forever to finish. In Settlers it's not even always obvious who's actually in the lead. I find it much more satisfying and fun.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

anonymid said:


> Not sure how I feel about the video chatting part, though. I hope that's optional. :hide


^There's regular ol' text chat as well, so the video stuff is totally optional.

Alright, it seems like we might have enough people for a game! Do y'all think you'd be able to play sometime on Sunday? If not, let's try to plan something for next weekend.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

papaSmurf said:


> ^There's regular ol' text chat as well, so the video stuff is totally optional.
> 
> Alright, it seems like we might have enough people for a game! Do y'all think you'd be able to play sometime on Sunday? If not, let's try to plan something for next weekend.


Yup, Sunday would work for me. As would any time next weekend (as would any time at all, really--I don't have a busy schedule, to say the least).


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I work Sundays


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Dang, we'll have to shoot for Saturday next time around then.

We still need another 1-2 people if we're to play a game tomorrow


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Alright, Sunday's out, but let's try to shoot for next Saturday! Experts and newcomers alike are welcome to play, it shall be super fun times.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Alright, Sunday's out, but let's try to shoot for next Saturday! Experts and newcomers alike are welcome to play, it shall be super fun times.


Which Saturday are you guys planning on doing this? Tomorrow or next weekend?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Either one, I think!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellente! I'll be around next Saturday.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Excellente! I'll be around next Saturday.


^Sounds good!

If the rest of y'all (I guess mostly Gunny and Anonymid?) are still interested though, we should totally still try to get a game going tomorrow as well.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be here tomorrow, sounds good.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, I'll definitely be able to play tomorrow as well.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Alright then! Since you guys are both east coasters, I guess we should play fairly early in terms of Actual Time. Maybe around four or five p.m. Pacific Standard Time?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Works for me!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I think this is available as an App too...for those with those snazzy smartphones.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm ready to play if you guys are . . .


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay dudes, let's get started! The link to the game room I've set up is right here: http://gameroom.io/mog/spefggdv

We still have one spot open, so anybody reading this post in the next few minutes should feel to jump right in. Again, it's not a problem if you're not familiar with Catan; the site has a comprehensive list of rules and I'll be more than happy to explain anything that doesn't make sense.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

papaSmurf said:


> Okay dudes, let's get started! The link to the game room I've set up is right here: http://gameroom.io/mog/spefggdv
> 
> We still have one spot open, so anybody reading this post in the next few minutes should feel to jump right in. Again, it's not a problem if you're not familiar with Catan; the site has a comprehensive list of rules and I'll be more than happy to explain anything that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


I clicked, but it's not showing anyone else as being in that room . . .


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Hmmmm. Did you click "start game"?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Hmmmm. Did you click "start game"?


Yeah. Gunny and I are in there, but no one else seems to be . . .


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Alright, new room!

http://gameroom.io/mog/q3jme4vp


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

papaSmurf wins. Booooo.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Victory is mine! Ahahahahaha.

Really though, it was a rather close game. Everyone was playing really well, and Gunny was only a turn or two away from winning before I got a lucky roll. Considering it was only his first game, he's definitely going to be a force to watch out for in the future. Mere mortals will live in constant fear of the unimaginably vast hordes of fluffy sheep under his control.

Anyways, thanks to both GunnyHighyway and Anonymid for making the inaugural SAS Boardgames Thing such a rousing success! I had a lot of fun, and I hope you guys did too. We still need to come up with a better name, but let's definitely plan on getting together again next Saturday!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey guys, are we still on for tomorrow afternoon? Tutli lives all the way over in bonnie England, so it'd be ideal if we could start a little earlier, maybe around 12 pm Pacific. Does that work for you guys? If not, we'll just stick to 4 pm Pacific like we originally planned.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

papaSmurf said:


> Hey guys, are we still on for tomorrow afternoon? Tutli lives all the way over in bonnie England, so it'd be ideal if we could start a little earlier, maybe around 12 pm Pacific. Does that work for you guys?


Sure, that works for me. Looking forward to it!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm all good for it. That comes out to 3PM Eastern. I should end up waking up around 1PM tomorrow, then I'm going to do that computer thing I gotta do. I should be good for 3 though. You've got my GTalk papSmurf, send me a message if you guys are starting and if I don't reply for 15 minutes I'm most likely not home yet.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay dudes, sounds good! See y'all tomorrow at 3 pm Eastern.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

are noobs invited to this game or


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Eliza said:


> are noobs invited to this game or


For sure! Last weekend was my first time playing, both of them had no problem explaining the rules to me thoroughly and answering my questions. If you want to play this weekend, you could take my spot I guess, since it's only a max of 4 players.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> Sheep also play a prominent role.


Freaking sheep. :mum

The one time I played that game, I had an army of sheep and never more than 1-2 of any other kind of resource. It was terrible. It got to the point where I thought I should win just by burying my opponents under a sheep mountain.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Eliza said:


> are noobs invited to this game or


Yep, we're totally noob-friendly! Going over the rules and such is no trouble at all. Beginners almost always do really well in their first game, too, so you needn't worry about losing horribly. I'd hate for Gunny to lose his spot, but I'd be more than happy to drop out if you'd like to play this weekend. Or you could jump in next week if you like.



Charizard said:


> It got to the point where I thought I should win just by burying my opponents under a sheep mountain.


That's an advanced strategy, yeah.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Yep, we're totally noob-friendly! Going over the rules and such is no trouble at all. Beginners almost always do really well in their first game, too, so you needn't worry about losing horribly. I'd hate for Gunny to lose his spot, but I'd be more than happy to drop out if you'd like to play this weekend. Or you could jump in next week if you like.


Oh, thanks.. :blush

I wouldn't be opposed to playing a second game if time permits, to get everybody in for some fun. I know Eliza and Tuts are both across the pond, so getting them into a game first would probably be a good idea if they are both interested.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

If there's an opening, dullard and I would be interested  (we'd be together as one player)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

GunnyHighway said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to playing a second game if time permits, to get everybody in for some fun. I know Eliza and Tuts are both across the pond, so getting them into a game first would probably be a good idea if they are both interested.


Sounds like a plan! So that makes for Gunny, Anonymid, Eliza, and Tuttles in the first game, at 3 pm Eastern, and Nothing/Dullness, Gunny, myself and whoever else wants to play in the second, at 6 Eastern? Something like that?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds good to me. I don't know about Eliza yet though, if she actually wants to play this weekend or not.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Oops nooooo guys, I don't want to steal anyone's spot. I'll be fine not playing or waiting for another time.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey! Can I join in some weekend? I'm in Australia though so it might be difficult :/ I've played it once in real life, so I think I've got the gist of it, heheh


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Eliza said:


> Oops nooooo guys, I don't want to steal anyone's spot. I'll be fine not playing or waiting for another time.


You sure Eliza? We don't mind running two games to get you a spot.



Judi said:


> Hey! Can I join in some weekend? I'm in Australia though so it might be difficult :/ I've played it once in real life, so I think I've got the gist of it, heheh


For sure! We've been playing on Saturday afternoons over here, which I think roughly equates to Sunday morning over there? Let us know when works for you and we'll try to set something up.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Judi said:


> Hey! Can I join in some weekend? I'm in Australia though so it might be difficult :/ I've played it once in real life, so I think I've got the gist of it, heheh


I'm usually up until 3AM-ish EST, so I'd be down to play when you can, assuming we can find another person or two. :yes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

GunnyHighway said:


> I'm usually up until 3AM-ish EST, so I'd be down to play when you can, assuming we can find another person or two. :yes


I'm usually up till then, too (well past then, actually, most days), so I'd be available to play as well.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Bah, the stuff I gotta do is going to happen later than I expected. He said he'd come by in an hour, then I'm probably looking at 20 minutes from there to get everything set up. I'll post here around 3 and let you guys know what's going on for sure.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> You sure Eliza? We don't mind running two games to get you a spot.
> 
> For sure! We've been playing on Saturday afternoons over here, which I think roughly equates to Sunday morning over there? Let us know when works for you and we'll try to set something up.


Okay, I'm around so if there are multiple games going I'll play.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^It looks like Gunny can't make the first game anyways, so you can jump right in on the first one no problem! I'll post the link to the game room in about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

nice  waiting patiently.


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

Room for a noob?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I still have no clue what's going on with me, so I'm sadly stuck with waiting for game two.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pebblesdundee said:


> Room for a noob?


For sure! We should be able to get you into game 2, which should be in about 3 hours or so. Hopefully that works for you?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Can non-players watch the game? (Is there a in-game chat type thing there?)


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> For sure! We should be able to get you into game 2, which should be in about 3 hours or so. Hopefully that works for you?


Certainly


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Can non-players watch the game? (Is there a in-game chat type thing there?)


Yup. If papaSmurf tosses up the game room's link, you can spectate.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Alrighty, here's the link: http://gameroom.io/mog/gx4pipu5! I've got Eliza, Tuttles, Anonymid and myself listed for the first game.

We discovered last time around that the site we're using doesn't play nice with Google Chrome, so do make sure you're not using that. Also, be sure not to click the "Start Game" button until everyone has entered the room!

Me and Anon will do our best to explain the rules (and be sure to consult the in-game rulebook as well), but feel free to ask whatever questions you might have and we'll try to answer them.

Have fun everyone, and good luck!


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> Alrighty, here's the link: http://gameroom.io/mog/gx4pipu5! I've got Eliza, Tuttles, Anonymid and myself listed for the first game.
> 
> We discovered last time around that the site we're using doesn't play nice with Google Chrome, so do make sure you're not using that. Also, be sure not to click the "Start Game" button until everyone has entered the room!
> 
> ...


Uh oh...

This mean's i have to open the satanic...the evil....the monstrous....

Internet Explorer! :afr


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay, here's the new link: http://gameroom.io/mog/tiq2h0g8 Don't click start!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

So the first game ended in a draw, sure, but we are all winners in our hearts! And that's what really counts. Thanks for playing, everybody! 

Gunny should be posting the new game room shortly.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

http://gameroom.io/mog/m3d8qg4x

Get in mah belleh!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pebblesdundee said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> This mean's i have to open the satanic...the evil....the monstrous....
> 
> Internet Explorer! :afr


We've got a spot open for you if you'd like, Pebbles.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Gunny reigns supreme! 

Thanks to Eliza, Anon, Tutli, Gunny, Nothing, and Dullness for playing. It was a tremendous time, and I hope to see y'all next Saturday!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for everybody that showed up! It was fun again for sure. We gotta figure out a better way of communication, for people who want to play but may not know when we finish a game or whatever.


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> We've got a spot open for you if you'd like, Pebbles.


Aw sorry man, I kept checking this site every few minutes to see if the link was posted, there must have been a flood of posts at the same time or something. Hopefully I'll catch you next time though


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Thanks for everybody that showed up! It was fun again for sure. We gotta figure out a better way of communication, for people who want to play but may not know when we finish a game or whatever.


maybe you or Papa could collect everyone's Email? and either of y'all can quickly send a mass email to everyone interested when there's a game link, or even just mass PM.

That was a great time yesterday, thanks Papa, Anon, Tuts (wherever you are :cry), and Gunny, the most valuable non-player :clap. I'll definitely be interested in the next game


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Alrighty, it's probably about time to start planning for tomorrow's Board Game Thing! Post here in the thread if you'd like to play, and be sure to mention what times work for you (and what time zone you're in). Last week we started at 3 pm Eastern Time, which seemed to work out pretty well.

And again, this is open to absolutely everyone, so don't worry if you don't know how to play!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll be available to play again at the same time.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Eliza said:


> maybe you or Papa could collect everyone's Email? and either of y'all can quickly send a mass email to everyone interested when there's a game link, or even just mass PM.


This is a good idea, but I'm super paranoid about internet people. A mass PM sounds like it could be helpful though, yeah.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^heh...could stick to PMing then, keeps things more...safe :lol

I'd like to play tomorrow too. I'm going out in the afternoon (but will probably be back before night), if I'm not in the game on time please let someone else steal my spot.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm in, multiple games if possible. need to waste time tomorrow so as to not go nuts. Also, I could handle mass emailing if everybody was comfortable with that.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd like to play too, in US's time it'd be probaly saturday afternoon but sunday morning for me. Anyways, I'll keep an eye on this thread tomorrow


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay, last call before we get started! So far I've got Anon, Eliza, Gunny, and Judi listed as wanting to play, but since Gunny is up for multiple games there's plenty of room for a few more. I'll post here in the thread and send out a mass PM once I've got the game room set up.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

*F5's this thread endlessly*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's the link! Remember not to press start before everyone joins the room.

http://gameroom.io/mog/4iy121uh


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

if judi's here for the first game i'll play later since i'ts probably crazy late over there in australia.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It's 5AM over there o___o

I'm stuck at "Connecting to Server". Boo.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

GunnyHighway said:


> It's 5AM over there o___o
> 
> I'm stuck at "Connecting to Server". Boo.


^Hmmm, I imagine she won't be making this first game then.

Do you want me to put up a new gameroom, Gunny?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Give me a second guys. Gotta install flash player in on IE. Can't login with FF.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Gunny wins! Thanks to everyone who joined in.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks again guys. In all honesty, the game board handed me that win. Again next weekend! (Or whenever anybody wants, I'm usually down for a game)


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh noes, I missed it again :/ It's 7:35 am here now so it must be about 2:30 pm for you guys isn't it?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

You're 14 hours ahead of me. But I'm usually up until the wee hours of the night, so I'd have no problem playing a game with you if we could find another.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ I'm usually up until the wee hours as well. I'm up for a game whenever.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

oh cool  so a late night game then?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I can probably play in half an hour if that's okay?  (Or later, doesn't matter)


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm alright with almost anytime today, so whenever you guys are free  (and sorry for late reply, I was in another game, lol)


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

you guys interested in another game soon? or is it too late?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sorry...I was going to play another but I just randomly got in to a horrid mood and I don't want to make you two deal with that. Maybe again some other time.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Aww... ok


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm getting kind of sleepy, and I'm not sure how much longer I'll be up. Hopefully we can get in another game sometime soon though!


----------



## damps89 (Sep 15, 2011)

*question to you, Guys ;]*

Hi,
I see that some of the people discovered site >>gameroom.io<<, where you can play merchants of grio. I have a question to the players. I was searching internet to find a site which allows you in simple way to play settlers of catan... I found gameroom.io, but unfortunatelly I am dissatisfied about it. Maybe this isnt correct, please say if it isnt. Briefly, for me, it is unacceptable to see opponents cards (in hand) during game. Please inform me if you, playing 4 players game can see each other cards during game. (I have only run quick test with a friend, so there was 2 players in game, which may be the cause of the problem, but I need confirmation). Normally this game is designed for 3 or 4 (standard version, with no expansion packs).

P.S. I am from Poland, so English isnt my native language. Sorry for mistakes, if any.

Cheers,
Damian


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

You can't see which cards the opponents have. It just tells you that they have drawn a card, that's all.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ I think he means each player's resource cards. In the board-game version you keep your resource cards face down, so you don't always know exactly which resources each player has (unless you have a really good memory).

Anyway: yes, Damian, the cards are visible when there are four players as well as three.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Oohhh, I've never played the actual board game. Whoops.

:hide


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay, time to start planning another match! Saturday at 3 pm Eastern Standard Time seems to have been working out pretty well so far, so we'll stick to that unless there are any problems. Post right here in the thread if you're interested in playing! As always, new players are totally welcome to join in.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm in. I'll probably be coughing and sneezing all day, but that's not gonna stop me!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm, it looks like we still need at least one more player.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll play if you guys start earlier, maybe at 1pm EST? (I'm +10 EST btw)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^I didn't see your post until just now, sorry. It looks like we might not play a match today, but let's definitely plan for something next week!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Nooooooooo  had a really bad day today and was hoping for a game  I forgot to subscribe to this thread lol so I coldn't post earlier.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Eliza said:


> Nooooooooo  had a really bad day today and was hoping for a game  I forgot to subscribe to this thread lol so I coldn't post earlier.


Oh, well never mind then! As long as Gunny is still game we should be good to go.

Sorry you had a bad day!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ok  patiently waiting.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm good to play. Just making toast and I'll be back on in a minute.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Yaaay, toast.

Gunny went first last time, and I went first every other time, so maybe Eliza should make the gameroom?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Yaaay, toast.
> 
> Gunny went first last time, and I went first every other time, so maybe Eliza should make the gameroom?


Sounds good. Know how to Eliza?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok I'm trying.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Sounds good. Know how to Eliza?





papaSmurf said:


> ^Yaaay, toast.
> 
> Gunny went first last time, and I went first every other time, so maybe Eliza should make the gameroom?





Judi said:


> I'll play if you guys start earlier, maybe at 1pm EST? (I'm +10 EST btw)


I'm stuck on Connecting To Server yall.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah, no worries, I'll just create a gameroom then.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> Ah, no worries, I'll just create a gameroom then.


Sorry :no I tried refreshing a bunch of times and even trying Internet Exploreer, but no dice.
If it's any consolation, I'll be the biggest loser anyway


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Hmmm, I'm getting the same message. It seems like the site might be down at the moment.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Sorry :no I tried refreshing a bunch of times and even trying Internet Exploreer, but no dice.
> If it's any consolation, I'll be the biggest loser anyway


I had that problem last week as well. I had to disable my antivirus, then re enable it once I got in.

Or it's down. Guess I should have checked before replying :hide


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

shoot.

yep just tried disabling my anti-virus, still no luck.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh well, I guess. Let's try again next week!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

The site we're using for games seems to be back up, so let's start planning for a match or two tomorrow! Judi was saying that an earlier start time would work better for her, so let's try to get things moving tomorrow at around 1 pm Eastern Standard Time? If that doesn't work for y'all, we'll just default back to our standard start time of 3 pm Eastern.

Be sure to post here in the thread if you're interested in playing! As usual, new players are totally welcome.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

This thread gives me tingles in my nether regions when I see a new post.

I'm in.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> This thread gives me tingles in my nether regions when I see a new post.
> 
> I'm in.


lols, me too.

I won't be around tomorrow fellas, going to an SA thing. Have fun


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Eliza said:


> lols, me too.


Awesome, that means I'm not weird!

Or we're both weird. :um


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in too, and have fun Eliza


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Huzzah! That's enough players for a game, but we've still got room for one more. If you're free tomorrow at 1 pm Eastern and are interested in playing, be sure to post here in the thread!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

urgh, I think I messed up the time thingy... because our time is called EST too but it's relative to Australia. (East meaning Melbourne, Sydney, etc) and it's UTC + 10 hours
By your EST it's America's EST... so like florida and stuff right? UTC-4? I think I put the wrong thing in the calculator last time...

At 1pm with those times, it's 3am here T_T


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Judi said:


> urgh, I think I messed up the time thingy... because our time is called EST too but it's relative to Australia. (East meaning Melbourne, Sydney, etc) and it's UTC + 10 hours
> By your EST it's America's EST... so like florida and stuff right? UTC-4? I think I put the wrong thing in the calculator last time...
> 
> At 1pm with those times, it's 3am here T_T


Oh noes! I probably should have clarified that I was talking about North American time, sorry. Today's game looks like it's a non-starter, but do be sure to let us know if you've got a time that works for you next 'merican Saturday (which is mostly an Aussie Sunday, if I understand correctly).


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I'm all up for an early morning Aussie game if you want.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I think I can only play at you guy's mornings or night. (about my saturday night or sunday morning) Which means we can still do a night game if you guys are online, lol.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Judi said:


> Yeah, I think I can only play at you guy's mornings or night. (about my saturday night or sunday morning) Which means we can still do a night game if you guys are online, lol.


I should be awake, sure. If Gunny's available too, let us know a good time in terms of Australia-hours, and we'll each do our our conversions to 'merica-time.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I should be awake, sure. If Gunny's available too, let us know a good time in terms of Australia-hours, and we'll each do our our conversions to 'merica-time.


7pm is 9am here I think... that's a good time for me... or 8am but 6pm is dinner time-ish isn't it? I'm available all morning so just let me know how late you guys are willing to stay up.

Edit: how about 8pm EST you guys, for today... sounds good?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Judi said:


> 7pm is 9am here I think... that's a good time for me... or 8am but 6pm is dinner time-ish isn't it? I'm available all morning so just let me know how late you guys are willing to stay up.
> 
> Edit: how about 8pm EST you guys, for today... sounds good?


So that would be in 10 minutes, basically? That's fine with me, but we haven't heard back from Gunny.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmmmm. I'm currently playing Rock Band. I'll wrap it up in 10-15 minutes if you guys are ready to play.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

sweet, well looks like we're all here 

you guys want to make the game?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll set it up, sure. Gimme a sec.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay, here's the game room!

http://gameroom.io/mog/zft42dvj


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Gunny wins!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Alrighty, it's time to start rounding up folks for tomorrow's game! Beginners and veterans alike should post here in the thread if they'd be interested in playing a round or two tomorrow at 3 pm EST (or thereabouts).


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm, I want to play but I've got some more free tech support to do since my family likes to whoore me out. :|


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah, oh well. We'll try again in a week or so.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Whoops, looks like that "week or so" dragged on a little longer than I had planned! What would you dudes and ladies think of bringing back Game Night once the holidays are done and settled?


----------



## nathicana (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd be more than interested in playing Catan with some lovely internet folks online. Until the 9th of January I free just about all the time, if we do not get to play before then, I am free to play on Fridays or the weekends next semester.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm a recluse with a lack of life, if you're willing to teach me to play, I'll be sure to practice 24/7 untill you get sick of me playing, because frankly I'd have become unstoppable with a solid build order.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome, that's 2 new folk on board! What would y'all think of trying to put a game together for sometime next Saturday?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I'll give it a try. O:


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Next saturday sounds fine to me.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

This looks like a good way to procrastinate. I am in! Hopefully, there will be a game this weekend because I get busy after then.


----------



## nathicana (Dec 20, 2011)

Next Saturday is perfect.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Fantastic, let's go ahead and start planning for Saturday then. Perhaps sometime around 4-5 pm PST?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

That's midnight-1AM GMT, fine with me.
No life, for life.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ohhai said:


> That's midnight-1AM GMT, fine with me.
> No life, for life.


Okay, but we can definitely try to schedule things a bit earlier if that works better for you!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I made an account and the only game thats came up for me is merchants of grio though.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

That's what it's called. It's the right thing though, guess they just don't want to get in trouble stealing the name or whatever.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Yep, they're the exact same thing.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Oh thanks


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay, so I guess the current plan is for 4 pm PST tomorrow! I'll set up a game room at that time and then post a link to it here in the thread. The first three folks to join get to play in the first match, and anyone else who joins the room can spectate and will be guaranteed a spot in the second match if they're willing to hang around a bit. 

Oh, and we're very newbie-friendly, so if you're interested in playing but aren't quite clear on the rules, we'll be more than happy to bring you up to speed.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Blarg, looks like the gameroom's site is out of commission for the moment. We'll have to try again some other time!


----------

